# thyroid problem symptoms please help



## litlbabygrl (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi I am 25 years old female and experiencing symptoms. My first symptoms was apathy and fatigue. I can't feel happiness, sadness, nothing I feel nothing!!! I brushed it aside and hoped that it will get better. I started to feel unbearable jitteryness. On top of the apathy the jitteryness was making me crazy. I became so jittery that I can't sleep. I wake up several times a night and wake up with panic and rapid heart beat (I wake up more than five times a night). My heart feels like its coming out of my chest. A year before this all happened I noticed hair that use to be thick were falling off rapidly. I am soooo miserable. I went to the doctor and they will be giving me the results tomorrow. they are suspecting hyperthyroid. they prescribed me xanax because they heard my heart and said it's pounding! My mom she is a nurse told me I shouldn't take it and haven't taken it yet. I am scared because i went to the emergency room a month ago and had a blood test but didn't detect anything they looked at me like i was crazy and making up my symptoms. i felt like i was dying. I read some people werent diagnosed for a while. Why do you think the doctor in the er didn't detect it? I am hoping that they will find whats wrong with me. I also have excessive thirst, dry skin, memory fog (didn't know what is was but i suddenly go blank), rapid breathing, and periods that last for a day, no sexual desire i cant focus or do anything. Please if anyone can give me any sort of advice or anyting please help me. I am so miserable. any advice with my tests or anything, what i should tell my doctor. thank you so much. or if you suspect it to be something else. I want to go to my doctor with as much information as possible. i have been researching and people with hyperthyroid seems to be telling me my exact story. Your stories has given me hope of finding and curing what is wrong with me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

litlbabygrl said:


> Hi I am 25 years old female and experiencing symptoms. My first symptoms was apathy and fatigue. I can't feel happiness, sadness, nothing I feel nothing!!! I brushed it aside and hoped that it will get better. I started to feel unbearable jitteryness. On top of the apathy the jitteryness was making me crazy. I became so jittery that I can't sleep. I wake up several times a night and wake up with panic and rapid heart beat (I wake up more than five times a night). My heart feels like its coming out of my chest. A year before this all happened I noticed hair that use to be thick were falling off rapidly. I am soooo miserable. I went to the doctor and they will be giving me the results tomorrow. they are suspecting hyperthyroid. they prescribed me xanax because they heard my heart and said it's pounding! My mom she is a nurse told me I shouldn't take it and haven't taken it yet. I am scared because i went to the emergency room a month ago and had a blood test but didn't detect anything they looked at me like i was crazy and making up my symptoms. i felt like i was dying. I read some people werent diagnosed for a while. Why do you think the doctor in the er didn't detect it? I am hoping that they will find whats wrong with me. I also have excessive thirst, dry skin, memory fog (didn't know what is was but i suddenly go blank), rapid breathing, and periods that last for a day, no sexual desire i cant focus or do anything. Please if anyone can give me any sort of advice or anyting please help me. I am so miserable. any advice with my tests or anything, what i should tell my doctor. thank you so much. or if you suspect it to be something else. I want to go to my doctor with as much information as possible. i have been researching and people with hyperthyroid seems to be telling me my exact story. Your stories has given me hope of finding and curing what is wrong with me.


You do sound hyperthyroid. I feel for you as I was in that state for 20 years before I got diagnosed.

Here are some tests. TSI is very important as you should not have any at all. If you do, you are hyperthyroid.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

I don't blame you for being scared; this is a scary condition.

Please stay with us and let us know what transpires w/ the doctors and all of that.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> You do sound hyperthyroid. I feel for you as I was in that state for 20 years before I got diagnosed.
> 
> Here are some tests. TSI is very important as you should not have any at all. If you do, you are hyperthyroid.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi!

You definitely sound hyper to me. Also, when my symptoms started getting really bad I was given a general blood test and a general thyroid test. I was told my thyroid level was "slightly elevated" and given diuretics for my swelling and sent home for two weeks. I got very ill and went to a new doctor who knew immediately that I was having serious thyroid issues. So it can be missed with just the general thyroid test. You really need a full thyroid panel to get the entire picture of what is going on. I had a lot of symptoms you are having and I have Graves Disease as well as Hashimoto's. With respect to the Xanax, that is just to calm your nerves. However, if you are having serious heart palpations you will probably be put on Propanolol. I also suspect if your thyroid levels come back low or elevated you'll probably want to have a thryoid scan to see if you have any nodules, etc. You are not alone with going to the ER because of your symptoms and them not finding anything. They usually do the standard blood work and thyroid disease usually isn't detected.

As far as advice:

1) Do NOT exercise until you get this all sorted.

2) Get a full thyroid panel - TSH, T3, T4 and TSI antibodies

3) Go to an Endo for your thyroid problems versus a general practioner.

4) You aren't crazy and don't give up until you get answers. 

:hugs:

Patti
2) Find yourself a really good endocrinologist that will listen.


----------



## litlbabygrl (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you so much I will let you know my test results. Your kind words has given me hope thank you. I really needed that


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

litlbabygrl said:


> Thank you so much I will let you know my test results. Your kind words has given me hope thank you. I really needed that


That is part of the reason we are here. Please keep us informed of your progress with this.


----------



## litlbabygrl (Aug 17, 2010)

my doctor didn't do a full thyroid panel but my blood test showed:
tsh 2.22 uIU/mL
thyroxine 11.5 ug/dL
t3 uptake 30%

a year ago i had a blood test and felt normal it showed

tsh 3.074 uIU/mL
t4 5.7 ug/dL
t3 uptake 37 %

the doctor kept talling me everything is normal but the t4 went significantly up from a year ago (thank god I always got yearly blood check before I got sick) My mother asked for an ultrasound and found several nodules. They always did an echo on my heart and attached a device to me for 24 hours to see how my heart is doing. I panicked when my blood test showed normal cause I feel trapped in this misery, but the ultrasound gave me some hope because of the found nodules. They found solid, complex, and inconclusive nodules. I am going back to my doctor and gonna see what she says. I am going to ask for an endocrinologist referral. She begged me to take the xanax and it helped my anxiety and nervousness is lower and can deal with this whole situation better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

litlbabygrl said:


> my doctor didn't do a full thyroid panel but my blood test showed:
> tsh 2.22 uIU/mL
> thyroxine 11.5 ug/dL
> t3 uptake 30%
> ...


If you have solid nodules, they need to be aspirated to check for cancer. Also, at this stage, due to finding a solid nodule, a radioactive uptake scan would be in order as well. Sonograms sometimes miss things.

http://www.cancer.org/Cancer/ThyroidCancer/DetailedGuide/thyroid-cancer-diagnosis

It's hard to evaluate your test results w/o ranges. Different labs use different ranges.


----------



## litlbabygrl (Aug 17, 2010)

I"m sorry I didn't put the ranges here it is:

current test

tsh 2.22 uIU/mL (normal range 1.450-4.500)
thyroxine 11.5 ug/dL (normal range 4.5-12)
t3 uptake 30% (normal range 1.2-4.9)

last years:

tsh 3.074 uIU/mL (normal range 0.450-4.500)
thyroxine 5.7 ug/dL (normal range 4.5 - 12.0)
t3 uptake 30% (normal range 24 - 39)


----------



## litlbabygrl (Aug 17, 2010)

0.450 - 4.500 normal range I meant for tsh typed wrong


----------

